# JSF Datenbankzugriff ohne Persistenzschicht



## togal (28. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Anfänger und möchte fragen, wie man JSF zur Datendarstellung ohne JPA verwendet. 
Mein Ziel ist letztlich ein dynamisches Grid (bzw. primfaces databale) aus einer beliebigen Datenbankabfrage zu erhalten. 

Bis jetzt habe ich keine Beispiele gefunden, die ohne JPA arbeiten. Ausnahme ist ein Thread in diesem Forum der direkt mit JDBC arbeitet. Das soll sich aber schlecht für Paginierung und große Datenmengen eignen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Tip gegeben kann, welche Libs oder Verfahren generell in Frage kommen. Ein Beispiel wäre natürlich super!

Danke


----------



## nillehammer (28. Nov 2012)

> Bis jetzt habe ich keine Beispiele gefunden, die ohne JPA arbeiten. Ausnahme ist ein Thread in diesem Forum der direkt mit JDBC arbeitet. Das soll sich aber schlecht für Paginierung und große Datenmengen eignen.


Das stimmt beides nicht. Mach plain JDBC und arbeite wenn's geht mit PreparedStatement. Dann is gut.


----------



## JimPanse (29. Nov 2012)

togal hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Mein Ziel ist letztlich ein dynamisches Grid (bzw. primfaces databale) aus einer beliebigen Datenbankabfrage zu erhalten.



DynamicColumns


----------



## togal (29. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank Euch beiden!

Der Primeface Dynamic Column Link entspricht schon ganz gut meinen Vorstelllungen. Fehlt die Datenanbindung. 



nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt beides nicht. Mach plain JDBC und arbeite wenn's geht mit PreparedStatement. Dann is gut.


Wäre das so wie in dem Link hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/63354-jsf-tabelle-erstellen-datenbank-mittels-jdbc.html


----------

